# tengo tres problemas en mi sistema gentoo :(

## varsock

Hola a todos, lo primero saludar a todo el foro ya que soy nuevo en estos lares. 

Quiero iniciarme en gentoo y la via mas rápida que tengo para poder ir aprendiendo y a la vez poder utilizar mi maquina es instalando Calculate Linux. me a gustado mas que sabayon y creo que es un poco mas recomendable que la otra, igualmente es mi opinión ya que soy nuevo en gentoo vengo de ubuntu.

Lo primero decir que mi maquina es un i7 con tarjeta ati.

-El primer problema que me encuentro tras instalar es que el boton que me fija las mayusculas no funciona :S pero bueno esto ahora es lo que menos me importa.

- El segundo, que el sonido no me funciona y parece que el alsa esta funcionando correctamente pero no me va.

-El tercero. Bueno esto es un tema de dependencias las cuales estoy intentando resolver por mi mismo pero no lo consigo  :Sad:  quería ver si así podía hacer funcionar mi tarjeta de sonido. Es esto lo que me pasa al intentar actualizar el sistema entero:

```
emerge --update --ask world

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

Nothing to merge; would you like to auto-clean packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Auto-cleaning packages...

>>> No outdated packages were found on your system.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

gentoo zyx # emerge --update --deep --newuse world

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/libpng-1.4.3[static-libs]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/libpng-1.5.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

- media-libs/libpng-1.4.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3-r3" [installed])

(dependency required by "media-gfx/cldg-themes-11.0-r5" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-misc/cl-decoration-meta-11.0-r4" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-misc/cldg-meta-11.0" [installed])

(dependency required by "app-misc/calculate-meta-11.0-r2" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

 * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'.

 * Use eselect news to read news items.

```

Gracias compañeros  :Very Happy: 

----------

## agdg

1.- Para el sonido, revisa que tu usuario forme parte del grupo audio: nano /etc/passwd. Asegurate que el servicio alsasound esté iniciado, /etc/init.d/alsasound status.

2.- Lee los aviso de Portage. Tres de ellos, serán los típicos: Python 3.1, Java y los cambios del perfil default. Los otros dos puede que sean importante y/o relevantes en tus problemas. SIEMPRE hay que leer las noticias de portage: eselect news list, cd /useselect news read X.

3.- ¿Has activado la USE static-libs?: grep -i static-libs /etc/make.conf && grep -i static-libs /etc/portage/packages.use. Esta USE no es recomendable, aunque si te ves obligado a usarla para algún paquete concreto activala en /etc/portage/package.use.

----------

## varsock

gracias por tu contestación compañero. ahora estaba revisando el kernel para ver si me lo habia hecho todo bien  esta todo correcto y poniendo /etc/init.d/alsasound status me sale started.Lo que no se me habia ocurrido mirar es si tenia permisos para el sonido.

estoy mirando donde me has discho pero no me aclaro con lo que pone:

```
root:x:0:0:root:/root:/bin/bash

bin:x:1:1:bin:/bin:/bin/false

daemon:x:2:2:daemon:/sbin:/bin/false

adm:x:3:4:adm:/var/adm:/bin/false

lp:x:4:7:lp:/var/spool/lpd:/bin/false

sync:x:5:0:sync:/sbin:/bin/sync

shutdown:x:6:0:shutdown:/sbin:/sbin/shutdown

halt:x:7:0:halt:/sbin:/sbin/halt

mail:x:8:12:mail:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

news:x:9:13:news:/usr/lib/news:/bin/false

uucp:x:10:14:uucp:/var/spool/uucppublic:/bin/false

operator:x:11:0:operator:/root:/bin/bash

man:x:13:15:man:/usr/share/man:/bin/false

postmaster:x:14:12:postmaster:/var/spool/mail:/bin/false

portage:x:250:250:portage:/var/tmp/portage:/bin/false

nobody:x:65534:65534:nobody:/:/bin/false

sshd:x:22:22:added by portage for openssh:/var/empty:/sbin/nologin

messagebus:x:101:199:added by portage for dbus:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

polkituser:x:102:105:added by portage for polkit:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

cron:x:16:16:added by portage for cronbase:/var/spool/cron:/sbin/nologin

ldap:x:439:439:added by portage for openldap:/usr/lib64/openldap:/sbin/nologin

ntp:x:123:123:added by portage for ntp:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

openvpn:x:103:104:added by portage for openvpn:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

rpc:x:111:111:added by portage for portmap:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

usbmux:x:104:85:added by portage for usbmuxd:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

hsqldb:x:105:999:added by portage for hsqldb:/dev/null:/bin/sh

haldaemon:x:106:998:added by portage for hal:/dev/null:/sbin/nologin

gdm:x:107:997:added by portage for gdm:/var/lib/gdm:/sbin/nologin

zyx:x:1000:1001::/home/zyx:/bin/bash

```

donde tendria que poner que mi usuario tenga permisos para utilizar sonido? no veo siquiera que este el sonido dado para root. que distinto es esto comparado con debian, pero me esta gustando como esta estructurado todo  :Very Happy: 

para leer los eselect news, he hecho lo que me dices y si me sale lo que me dices mas alguna cosa mas:

```
eselect news list

News items:

  [1]   unread  2009-04-18  Generation 1 Java Setup Deprecated

  [2]   unread  2010-03-25  Python 3.1

  [3]   unread  2010-08-01  --as-needed enabled in default profiles

  [4]   unread  2011-02-13  Change on CAMERAS in libgphoto2-2.4.10

  [5]   unread  2011-02-14  Upgrade to GNOME 2.32

```

por lo qu entiendo, a la hora de decirle que me actualice algo tendria que poner lo que me dices cd /useselect news read X siendo X el numero que querría actualizar no? 

por ejemplo le pongo que me actualice pyton 3.1 y me sale esto :S madre mía como me esta costando:

```
cd /useselect news read 2

bash: cd: /useselect: No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

como se aria exactamente  :Sad:  así los actualizo.

un saludo

----------

## quilosaq

Sobre el tema del sonido comprueba que los controles de sonido principales (master y pcm) no estén enmudecidos (mute). Puedes usar la utilidad alsamixer para verlo y corregirlo en su caso.

Los grupos adicionales a los que pertenece un usuario están en /etc/groups.

```
grep audio /etc/groups
```

En cuanto al problema de dependencias al usar emerge parece que tienes alguna limitación (por la configuración del archivo package.mask) a la actualización de libpng. publica la salida 

```
grep libpng /etc/package.mask
```

 y de 

```
emerge --info
```

----------

## varsock

muchas gracias quilosaq, ya lo tengo resuelto, he hecho lo que me dijiste lo unico es que en vez de estar en /etc/groups lo tenia en /etc/group me ha añadido en las lineas mi usurio y ahora me va el sonido!!!!  ahora a batallear con el resto para sacarlo y asi ya se un poco mas de gentoo  :Very Happy: 

----------

## agdg

quilosaq ya te respondió en gran parte. Un lapsus mental, puesto que como te ha comentado quilosaq deberás mirar en /etc/group. 

Respecto a las noticias es eselect news list y eselect news read X. Antes se coloco un comando que quería escribir en la consola y no me di cuenta :_) 

```
agd-server ~ # eselect news list

News items:

  [1]   read    2010-03-25  Python 3.1

  [2]   read    2010-08-01  --as-needed enabled in default profiles

agd-server ~ # eselect news read 1

2010-03-25-python-3.1

  Title                     Python 3.1

  Author                    Arfrever Frehtes Taifersar Arahesis

                            <Arfrever@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2010-03-25

  Revision                  1

Python 3 is a new major version of Python and is intentionally incompatible

with Python 2. Many external modules have not been ported yet to Python 3,

so Python 2 still needs to be installed. You can benefit from having Python 3

installed without setting Python 3.1 as main active version of Python.

Currently you should not set Python 3.1 as main active version of Python.

When setting it becomes recommended, a separate news item will be created

to notify users.

Although Python 3.1 should not be set as main active version of Python,

you should run python-updater after installation of Python 3.1. By default,

modules that support both Python 2 and Python 3 are installed for both

the active version of Python 2 and the active version of Python 3 when both

Python 2 and Python 3 are installed.

It is recommended to use a UTF-8 locale to avoid potential problems. Especially

C and POSIX locales are discouraged. If locale has not been explicitly set,

then POSIX locale is used, so you should ensure that locale has been set.

Problems occurring only with non-UTF-8 locales should be reported directly

to upstream developers of given packages.

See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml for more information about UTF-8.

agd-server ~ # 
```

Las noticias las deberás leer conforme aparezcan. Portage te lo indicara al emerger algo; tal y como has pegado tu mismo en tu reporte:

 *Quote:*   

>  * IMPORTANT: 5 news items need reading for repository 'gentoo'. 
> 
>  * Use eselect news to read news items. 

 

----------

## varsock

muchas gracias agdg, como no me dejaba hacerlo como me has dicho he probado a hacerlo directamente con emerge paquete de los que me salían en la lista y me dice algo de que los paquetes necesarios para las dependencias están enmascarados. esto es el problema que no me deja actualizar el sistema por lo visto. Otros programas como vlc si he podido instalarlos con emerge.

ahora he puesto bien como me has corregido lo de eselect para news y igualmente no me instala estos  :Sad: 

```
gentoo varsock # eselect news list

News items:

  [1]   unread  2009-04-18  Generation 1 Java Setup Deprecated

  [2]   unread  2010-03-25  Python 3.1

  [3]   unread  2010-08-01  --as-needed enabled in default profiles

  [4]   unread  2011-02-13  Change on CAMERAS in libgphoto2-2.4.10

  [5]   unread  2011-02-14  Upgrade to GNOME 2.32

gentoo varsock # eselect new read 2

!!! Error: Can't load module new

exiting

gentoo varsock # eselect new read 1

!!! Error: Can't load module new

```

por que no me obedece?   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## quilosaq

para leer las news de Gentoo siempre es 

```
eselect news read <noticiaaleer>
```

no new.

eselect tiene varias funcionalidades. prueba a ejecutar simplemente eselect para ver la cantidad de "segundas palabras" que puedes proporcionarle a eselect.

----------

## varsock

ok voy a ver  :Very Happy: 

si pongo solo read me salen todas las noticias con sus explicaciones:

```
gentoo varsock # eselect news read 

2009-04-18-java-config-wrapper-0.16

  Title                     Generation 1 Java Setup Deprecated

  Author                    Petteri Räty <betelgeuse@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2009-04-18

  Revision                  2

For a long time the Java team required a 1.4 JDK to be

installed in order for old java ebuilds to work. All these

ebuilds are now gone from the main tree so the requirement

to have a 1.4 JDK installed has been lifted.

In order to remove things left over by the generation 1

setup please run java-check-environment and follow the

instructions.

If you want to remove 1.4 JDKs, you should use emerge --depclean.

Depending on what you have installed you might not need a

1.4 JDK any more. To see if you still need a 1.4 JDK use:

emerge -av --depclean virtual/jdk:1.4

If you don't need virtual/jdk:1.4 any more then you can remove the

individual JDKs. First get the list of installed JDKs with

eselect and then remove those that are not needed any longer with

depclean, for example:

eselect java-vm list

emerge -av --depclean sun-jdk:1.4

2010-03-25-python-3.1

  Title                     Python 3.1

  Author                    Arfrever Frehtes Taifersar Arahesis

                            <Arfrever@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2010-03-25

  Revision                  1

Python 3 is a new major version of Python and is intentionally incompatible

with Python 2. Many external modules have not been ported yet to Python 3,

so Python 2 still needs to be installed. You can benefit from having Python 3

installed without setting Python 3.1 as main active version of Python.

Currently you should not set Python 3.1 as main active version of Python.

When setting it becomes recommended, a separate news item will be created

to notify users.

Although Python 3.1 should not be set as main active version of Python,

you should run python-updater after installation of Python 3.1. By default,

modules that support both Python 2 and Python 3 are installed for both

the active version of Python 2 and the active version of Python 3 when both

Python 2 and Python 3 are installed.

It is recommended to use a UTF-8 locale to avoid potential problems. Especially

C and POSIX locales are discouraged. If locale has not been explicitly set,

then POSIX locale is used, so you should ensure that locale has been set.

Problems occurring only with non-UTF-8 locales should be reported directly

to upstream developers of given packages.

See http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/utf-8.xml for more information about UTF-8.

2010-08-01-as-needed-default

  Title                     --as-needed enabled in default profiles

  Author                    Tomáš Chvátal <scarabeus@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2010-08-01

  Revision                  1

-Wl,--as-needed has been added to the default profile's LDFLAGS.

This option optimizes the linking process, only linking binaries to

libraries that are trully needed. This way, fewer libraries are loaded

at runtime and fewer packages need to be rebuilt after library updates.

To take advantage of the new default you can either rebuild world now

or just allow the system to migrate incrementally as it updates.

Please note that setting LDFLAGS="<your flags>" in your make.conf will

override the profile defaults. If you want to add additional LDFLAGS

it is recommended to use LDFLAGS="${LDFLAGS} <your flags>" instead to

avoid this.

For more information on --as-needed, read [1].

 

[1] http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/qa/asneeded.xml

2011-02-13-libgphoto2-2.4.10

  Title                     Change on CAMERAS in libgphoto2-2.4.10

  Author                    Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2011-02-13

  Revision                  2

In order to not violate package manager handling, selective cameras 

build logic has been modified in libgphoto2-2.4.10 to build 'ptp2' by 

default, nothing if CAMERAS variable is set to an empty value and only 

the ones specified otherwise.

See http://bugs.gentoo.org/346491 for reference.

2011-02-14-gnome-232

  Title                     Upgrade to GNOME 2.32

  Author                    Pacho Ramos <pacho@gentoo.org>

  Posted                    2011-02-14

  Revision                  1

We are pleased to announce the stabilization of GNOME-2.32. Users are

strongly encouraged to read the GNOME 2.32 Upgrade Guide, to avoid any

possible issues relating to the upgrade, such as gnome-panel hanging 

issues, evolution migration problems and others.

Please read the Gnome 2.32 Upgrade Guide:

http://gnome.gentoo.org/howtos/gnome-2.32-upgrade.xml

```

----------

## varsock

bueno ahora ya no me salen news me sale esto. como se hace para quitar ese enmaascarado a libpng?

```
gentoo varsock # emerge -uDav --newuse world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=media-libs/libpng-1.4.3[static-libs]" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/libpng-1.5.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, [b]missing keyword[/b])

- media-libs/libpng-1.4.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

(dependency required by "media-gfx/splashutils-1.5.4.3-r3" [installed])

(dependency required by "@selected")

(dependency required by "@world" [argument])

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

podría ser que por lo que no me responda la tecla de fijación por que esta enmascarado lo que he puesto entre las "b"?

----------

## quilosaq

 *quilosaq wrote:*   

> ...
> 
> En cuanto al problema de dependencias al usar emerge parece que tienes alguna limitación (por la configuración del archivo package.mask) a la actualización de libpng. publica la salida 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

----------

## varsock

perdona quilosaq, ya son varias horas con esto y estoy ya mareadillo.

al poner grep libpng /etc/package.mask me pone esto:

```
gentoo varsock # grep libpng /etc/package.mask

grep: /etc/package.mask: No existe el fichero o el directorio

```

que me quiere decir con que no hay directorio?

y con emerge --info me sale todo esto :S

```
gentoo varsock # emerge --info

Portage 2.2.0_alpha17 (!../var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLDG/amd64/binary, gcc-4.4.4, glibc-2.11.2-r3, 2.6.36.2-calculate x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.36.2-calculate-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-_i7_CPU_Q_720_@_1.60GHz-with-gentoo-2.0.1

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 07 Mar 2011 20:00:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     4.1_p7

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.11-r3

dev-lang/python:     2.6.6-r1, 3.1.2-r4

dev-util/cmake:      2.8.1-r2

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.1-r1

sys-apps/openrc:     0.7.0

sys-apps/sandbox:    2.4

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.65-r1

sys-devel/automake:  1.9.6-r3, 1.10.3, 1.11.1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.20.1-r1

sys-devel/gcc:       4.4.4-r2

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   2.2.10

sys-devel/make:      3.81-r2

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.30-r1 (sys-kernel/linux-headers)

Repositories: gentoo calculate

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"

ACCEPT_LICENSE="*"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/share/openvpn/easy-rsa /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/splash /etc/terminfo"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=x86-64 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/var/calculate/remote/distfiles"

FEATURES="assume-digests binpkg-logs distlocks fixlafiles fixpackages getbinpkg metadata-transfer news parallel-fetch preserve-libs protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unknown-features-warn unmerge-logs unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org"

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,--as-needed"

LINGUAS="en bg de es fr it pl pt_BR ru uk"

MAKEOPTS="-j5"

PKGDIR="/var/calculate/remote/packages/CLDG/x86_64"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/calculate/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/var/lib/layman/calculate"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dnow X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa amd64 amr audiofile avi bash-completion berkdb bittorrent bluetooth bzip2 cairo cddb cdparanoia cdr chm clamav cli consolekit cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups cxx dbus djvu dri dv dvd dvdr dvdread ebook encode exif fbcon ffmpeg flac flash foomaticdb fortran ftp gd gdbm ggi gif gnome gnome-keyring gphoto2 gpm gtk hal iconv id3tag ieee1394 imagemagick ipod ipv6 irc jabber jingle jpeg jpeg2k libcaca libnotify libwww logrotate lzo mad matroska mbox mikmod mmx mmxext mng modules mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack nas ncurses networkmanager nfs nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nvidia ogg oggvorbis openal opencore-amr openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pcre pdf perl png policykit portaudio pppd python qt3support quicktime raw readline samba scanner sdl session slang smp speex spell srt sse sse2 sse3 sse4.1 sse4.2 sse4a sse5 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd tga theora tiff truetype unicode usb userlocales v4l v4l2 vcd vdpau vhosts vorbis wmf wxwindows x264 xanim xcomposite xine xinerama xorg xpm xv xvid xvmc yahoo zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache cgi cgid dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CALCULATE="printer wireless" CAMERAS="* ptp2" CDISTRO="CLDG desktop" COLLECTD_PLUGINS="df interface irq load memory rrdtool swap syslog" ELIBC="glibc" FOO2ZJS_DEVICES="*" GPSD_PROTOCOLS="ashtech aivdm earthmate evermore fv18 garmin garmintxt gpsclock itrax mtk3301 nmea ntrip navcom oceanserver oldstyle oncore rtcm104v2 rtcm104v3 sirf superstar2 timing tsip tripmate tnt ubx" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev mutouch synaptics" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en bg de es fr it pl pt_BR ru uk" PHP_TARGETS="php5-3" RUBY_TARGETS="ruby18" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev glint intel mach64 mga neomagic nouveau nv r128 radeon savage sis tdfx trident vesa via vmware nouveau nvidia radeonhd dummy v4l" XTABLES_ADDONS="quota2 psd pknock lscan length2 ipv4options ipset ipp2p iface geoip fuzzy condition tee tarpit sysrq steal rawnat logmark ipmark dhcpmac delude chaos account" 

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_BUNZIP2_COMMAND, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS

```

----------

## quilosaq

Perdón por el error de package.mask. Debía ser 

```
grep libpng /etc/portage/package.mask
```

----------

## varsock

no tengo que perdonar nada, bastante haces ayudándome.

al hacerlo no me a respondido nada. no se si estará bien así.

he intentado instalarlo pero se sigue poniendo cabezon.

```
gentoo varsock # emerge libpng

Calculating dependencies... done!

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy "libpng" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- media-libs/libpng-1.5.1::gentoo (masked by: package.mask, missing keyword)

- media-libs/libpng-1.4.5::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

- media-libs/libpng-1.2.44::gentoo (masked by: package.mask)

For more information, see the MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge

man page or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

```

ahora estoy actualizando con --sync para ver si me funcionara. no hay cambios  :Sad: 

estoy mirando en la documentación de gentoo y me pone que missing keyword indica que la aplicación aún no ha sido probada para su arquitectura. 

a esto le tengo que hacer caso por que me dicen que la pruebe pero aun así no puedo instalarlo o esa version es la que no instalaría emerge?

----------

## quilosaq

De la salida de tu emerge --info *Quote:*   

> Portage 2.2.0_alpha17 (!../var/lib/layman/calculate/profiles/calculate/desktop/CLDG/amd64/binary,...

  entiendo que esa ruta tan larga es donde están los archivos del perfil que portage esta usando. En esos archivos (y en sus archivos padre) hay algún archivo package.mask que está enmascarando libpng. Posiblemente esto no ocurre por casualidad. Posiblemente los administradores de la distribución que te has instalado, que está basada en gentoo, pero no es gentoo, han enmascarado libpng por alguna buena razón, como podría ser que si lo consigues actualizar a base de "urgar" te carges alguna aplicación que dependa de libpng, como parece ser splashutils.

Por otra parte debes saber que no es imprescindible tener actualizado el sistema a la última versión.

Si te interesa gentoo instala gentoo siguiendo el manual

Si quieres seguir con la distribución que instalaste quizá debas preguntar en su web.

----------

## varsock

muchas gracias quilosaq, la verdad es que estaba mirando el manual para hacer una instalación limpia de gentoo, creo como bien dices que es lo mejor aunque va a ser un poco complicado dado lo poco que se de esta distro. por eso saque la idea de instalar calculate linux para aprender sobre esta distro. lo malo es que como compruebo ahora, por no poder instalar ese paquete hay otros paquetes que no me deja instalar como por ejemplo playonlinux.

pues nada voy a estudiarme bien esto y me lanzare a ello.

muchísimas gracias por todo quilosaq, agradezco todas las molestias que te has tomado, lo bueno es que ahora he aprendido un poco mas acerca de gentoo gracias a vosotros  :Wink: 

soys una comunidad pequeña pero a la vez muy grande,mis felicitaciones a ella   :Smile: 

un saludo muy grande compañero.

varsock

----------

